# How to study for ASHRAE look-up questions on HVAC exam



## sycamore PE (Apr 2, 2013)

My biggest weakness on my practice exam was looking up answers in the ASHRAE books- you know, those questions that ask about classifications of something or another, or minimum efficiencies and such. Any advice on how to prepare for these questions?


----------



## ongreystreet (Apr 2, 2013)

Look thru your practice exams before you study, they will give you the best idea about how code/manual or word problem questions will be asked. The test will give you the text a lot of the time, you just have to read and figure out the answer. I would suggest not using ASHRAE books for the test unless you are professionally familiar with them, they are surplus and you can pass the test without them.


----------



## ikesdsu (Apr 2, 2013)

ongreystreet said:


> Look thru your practice exams before you study, they will give you the best idea about how code/manual or word problem questions will be asked. The test will give you the text a lot of the time, you just have to read and figure out the answer. I would suggest not using ASHRAE books for the test unless you are professionally familiar with them, they are surplus and you can pass the test without them.




I have to disagree with you on some of your response. I would agree that you shouldn't bring all the ASHRAE books unless you are taking the HVAC section. But even if you are taking the other sections, you should bring just the fundamentals book. That covers a lot of what is in the other books but more briefly.


----------



## sycamore PE (Apr 2, 2013)

I use the ASHRAE handbooks a lot at work, but only for the stuff I work on. When I did the NCEES practice exam, there were at least three questions that I guessed on, when I could have found the answer in the Fundamentals or Systems &amp; Equipment books if I knew where to look. I tabbed my Fundamentals book with all the chapters that seem broad enough to end up on the exam and I've gotten a lot faster at solving problems, so I hope in the real test, I'll have more time to look up random things in the ASHRAE handbook(s). Just wondering if anyone else had any genius ideas. Thanks for you input.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 4, 2013)

Definitely bring a printout of the index for the ASHRAE books and put it in your "catch-all" binder. That makes it really easy to find what you're looking for. Just make sure you have the right index for the books you bring because they move chapters around every 4 years.


----------



## tim1981 (Apr 6, 2013)

What is in the ASHRAE book that isn't in the MERM? I haven't encountered any of those problems yet, and I'm not that familiar with the ASHRAE books (However, I have a copy of Fundamentals). Every practice question I've answered so far (which isn't a lot of them) I've only had to use the MERM for. What should I look out for that I haven't seen yet?


----------



## sycamore PE (Apr 7, 2013)

For example, the NCEES sample exam has a problem that says "Ceiling outlets (diffusers) mounted in or near the ceiling that discharge air horizontally are classified by ASHRAE as: Group A, B, C, or D

My reaction to this is "I don't have a friggin' clue, I work on refrigeration cycles!" But the answer can be easily found in the ASHRAE Fundamentals book, which has a whole chapter dedicated to space diffusion. You just have to know where to look. . .


----------



## tim1981 (Apr 7, 2013)

So... The "NCEES sample questions and solutions" book is actually a sample exam? I wish I had realized this earlier, and I would have ordered my own copy of it. I have a borrowed copy that has the answers written in it, so I can't really use it as a practice test.


----------



## tim1981 (Apr 7, 2013)

I just took the Lindberg HVAC practice test with humbling results. I only thing I used the ASHRAE book for was the psych chart (which is bigger and easier to read than the version in the MERM). I was able to find everything that I needed to answer the questions the MERM. I know a lot of people like to use the ASHRAE book because they're familiar with it through work, but I am not. For real world applications I always found the approach of the ASHRAE books to be too theoretical, so I don't really reference it in real life.

I plan on bringing it and using the Psych chart, but I'm thinking that it's not really worth it to devote too much time familiarizing myself with the articles. Other than the one example sited above, did past test takers find a lot of similar stuff that you absolutely needed the ASHRAE book for?

I am thinking about driving to the office and getting my copy of 62.1 to bring with me, since a few of the questions on the practice exam asked about OA CFM per person and square foot, and expected you to make assumptions about occupant densities. I use the spriax/sarco books for the steam tables at work, so I might grab them too.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 8, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about not doing well on the Lindbergh. I tried taking it under "test conditions" and pretty much gave up after an hour. I had solved probably 10 questions and only got 5 of those right. Use them as sample problems instead and read through the solutions to get a good understanding of it.

I personally liked using the ASHRAE pocket guide because it was small and I could flip through it easily, but I know not everyone wants to spend that much at this point. I took the HVAC afternoon portion so I needed those books, but I think I would've gotten by using just the MERM.


----------



## tim1981 (Apr 8, 2013)

MetsFan said:


> I personally liked using the ASHRAE pocket guide because it was small and I could flip through it easily, but I know not everyone wants to spend that much at this point. I took the HVAC afternoon portion so I needed those books, but I think I would've gotten by using just the MERM.




I'm taking the HVAC afternoon session as well. Are there things in the pocket guide that aren't also in the MERM? I'm trying to get to know the MERM as close as possible, and only bring other things that I absolutely need to.


----------



## tim1981 (Apr 8, 2013)

Lindeburg's practice test has a question about calculating the ventilation rate based on ASHRAE 62.1. This is (coincidentally?) problem #62 on the test.

I don't know where to get this information other than standard 62.1, and the solution cites the standard itself, not ASHRAE fundamentals or the MERM or anything like that. Should I bring a copy of 62.1 with me to the test? Did you need this?


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 8, 2013)

I highly recommend you take the ASHRAE books if you're taking the HVAC in the afternoon. The MERM does not go into depth for HVAC topics and there are various charts and tables that may come in handy. So bring the Fundamentals, Applications, Systems and Equipment, and Refrigeration if you have access to them. Since you have access to 62.1, I would bring that too. It's small so it won't take up much room.

I know some people here advise against taking too many books, but I sure felt more comfortable taking a suitcase full of books.


----------



## tim1981 (Apr 8, 2013)

MetsFan said:


> I highly recommend you take the ASHRAE books if you're taking the HVAC in the afternoon. The MERM does not go into depth for HVAC topics and there are various charts and tables that may come in handy. So bring the Fundamentals, Applications, Systems and Equipment, and Refrigeration if you have access to them. Since you have access to 62.1, I would bring that too. It's small so it won't take up much room. I know some people here advise against taking too many books, but I sure felt more comfortable taking a suitcase full of books.




The explanations in the ASHRAE books go into far more detail than what I will have time to learn if I don't know something on the test. They are very scientific, and a great way to learn the details for your own knowledge, but I don't see how they can be used as a test resource. When I'm working practice problems, I go to the MERM for things like steam tables, psych chart, material properties (specific heat, density, thermal conductivity, etc), conversion factors, etc. I know that Fundamentals has a lot of the same stuff the MERM has but in greater detail, like refrigerant properties charts and R-Values of different building materials. I don't know what is in the other books other than explanations that I won't have time to learn if I need that knowledge to answer the question.

What specifically is in the other books that I might need? I only have Fundamentals, but I could go to work and steal someone else's copies for the weekend if I think it's a good idea. I don't see the point in doing that if I won't know what to look for in them anyways. I don't mean in the sense of "I had this question on the exam and you needed to look up the [property] of [substance] at [temperature] and [pressure]" to solve it, but it seems like all of the tables are in the MERM. What is not there that i should worry about?


----------

